# Aruba Ocean Club - Advice on Room Location Request



## hcarman (Sep 22, 2012)

My Mom is staying at the Aruba Ocean Club next month.  She is a Marriott owner and used her Destination Club Points to book a specific room type.  She is in a two bedroom oceanview unit.

However, she received something from Marriott asking about her preference of location and proximity........I have only stayed at Surf Club so wasn't sure.

We don't know whether the ocean view rooms are on a certain floor, or in certain wings - but the form she got asked whether she preferred North Wing, South Wing, or Atrium Wing?  Any suggestions?  Obviously she would like closest proximity to beach/pool.  The North and South wing rooms appear to have views of either the pool or the adjacent properties - depending on what side of the building you are on - or are they not double stacked - do they go all the way through?  Any suggestions would be great - again, keeping in mind she is booked into ocean view.  Even specific room numbers that you suggest.............

Also, she will have a friend with her that has a broken toe and she is hobbling a bit.  Does she need to request to be closer to the elevator - or is the building not that big so that is not a big issue.

Thanks for any help that Tuggers can provide.  I told her to hold off sending the form back until I hear.


----------



## ilene13 (Sep 22, 2012)

hcarman said:


> My Mom is staying at the Aruba Ocean Club next month.  She is a Marriott owner and used her Destination Club Points to book a specific room type.  She is in a two bedroom oceanview unit.
> 
> However, she received something from Marriott asking about her preference of location and proximity........I have only stayed at Surf Club so wasn't sure.
> 
> ...



The building is U shaped.  The elevators are at the bottom of the U.  The beach is at the top.  All units are oceanview unless they are ocean front.  I had foot surgery last Nov. 30th.  We went to Aruba 4 days after my cast came off.  We were in the middle of one of the arms.  I found it easier to walk down the stairs at the end and then walk to the beach.  It was much closer than going to the elevator and then to the beach!


----------



## Bob B (Sep 22, 2012)

I would ask for a room on a high floor, in the north tower, facing south, closest to the ocean. If they meet this request, she will have a view of the pool and a distant view towards downtown. The laundry room (if she will need it) is at the end of the north tower near the elevators.


----------



## deemarket (Nov 18, 2012)

We will arrive Nov 30 for a week and staying at the Marriott Aruba Ocean Club?  How many floors are there?  Is the beach nice and how clear is the water infront of the resort?  Can anyone tell me where the self laundry is located?  Are there several washers and dryers like at the Marriott Kauai Beach Club we just left.


----------



## DCBoy (Nov 19, 2012)

Tha Aruba Ocean Club is a six story building, but you won't get much of a view if you are on floors 1 through 3 due to the height of the palm trees on site.
Two weeks ago, the water was somewhat murkey and there was also some seaweed on the ocean floor due to some of the unusual weather lately (Sandy?). This problems was not confined to the Marriott complex area and, instead, seemed to be a common problem along much of the Palm Beach area coastline from what we saw. We were also told that seaweed was a much bigger issue a few weeks earlier. However, things can change rather quickly and your experience might be quite different. Don't get me wrong, it wasn't that bad, it was just something that I hadn't experienced before. There is also always the pool too.
Finally, there was a room filled with washing machines on our floor (6th) very close to the elevator that takes you down to the pastry/sandwich/ice cream shop on the first floor. I would imagine that the layout would be similar on the other floors.
OOPS! Forgot to mention that the beach area is otherwise very nice and, in my opinion, is much better than the beach areas for either the Marriott Surf Club or the Marriott Hotel which are on either side of the Ocean Club.


----------



## deemarket (Nov 20, 2012)

*Marriott Aruba Ocean Club*



DCBoy said:


> Tha Aruba Ocean Club is a six story building, but you won't get much of a view if you are on floors 1 through 3 due to the height of the palm trees on site.
> Two weeks ago, the water was somewhat murkey and there was also some seaweed on the ocean floor due to some of the unusual weather lately (Sandy?). This problems was not confined to the Marriott complex area and, instead, seemed to be a common problem along much of the Palm Beach area coastline from what we saw. We were also told that seaweed was a much bigger issue a few weeks earlier. However, things can change rather quickly and your experience might be quite different. Don't get me wrong, it wasn't that bad, it was just something that I hadn't experienced before. There is also always the pool too.
> Finally, there was a room filled with washing machines on our floor (6th) very close to the elevator that takes you down to the pastry/sandwich/ice cream shop on the first floor. I would imagine that the layout would be similar on the other floors.
> OOPS! Forgot to mention that the beach area is otherwise very nice and, in my opinion, is much better than the beach areas for either the Marriott Surf Club or the Marriott Hotel which are on either side of the Ocean Club.


Great information. Thank you.  Hope the ocean doesn't have any seaweed or little when we are there.  Did you have any problem getting beach chairs while you were there?  I have heard that has been a problem in the past.


----------



## DCBoy (Nov 20, 2012)

You won't have any problem getting a palapa on the beach unless you just have to be located in the first or second row. For us, there really wasn't much of a difference being in the first row or the fifth or further back. In fact, we found a spot in the fifth row that we really liked (because there seemed to be more room between palapas) and got it every day we were there. Palapa reservations start at the towel hut every day at 7:00 AM unless you are willing to pay to rent one (half of the palapas are available for advance rental). However, I had no trouble going down to the towel hut and reserving our preferred palapa later later each morning. Many of the palapas behind us remained empty for most of the day.
People seemed to claim pool chairs starting at around 7:00 AM (you just stake out your claim - no formal reservation needed) and it seemed as though most had been reserved by around 9:00 AM.
I believe the beach/pool chair issue is much tighter at the adjacent Surf Club.
One last point: Everyting (including salads, pastries, sandwiches, etc.) that has not been sold at the indoor sandwich/pastry/coffee shop by 6:00 PM is sold at 50% off.
Hope you have a great trip. Let me know if you need any more info.


----------

